# BMW Bicycle? lol



## Ken_Birchall (Apr 21, 2004)

A fool and his money are soon parted

http://smh.drive.com.au/motor-news/bmw-pushbike-brings-m-credentials-20100318-qh21.html

"Specifications include: Front Suspension, Suntour NRX-6000 Telescopic Fork, 75mm Travel & Integrated Mudguard Moutning, 24-speed derailleur system with Shimano Alivio Rapid Fire shifters, Shimano Alivio RD-MC410 rear derailleur, Shimano Alivio FD-M410 front derailleur, Shimano Alivio V-Brake BR-M421S, Rodi Airline Plus rims with 26"x 2.1" Continental City Contact tires. Bike includes kickstand, reflectors and bell. Complies with latest industry standards. Approximately 31 lbs. Available in two frame sizes: 18-inch frame (for riders 65"- 69" tall) or 20-inch frame (for riders 68"- 74" tall). Color: Carbon Blue (powder-coated)."


----------



## nealric (Jul 5, 2007)

Wow- that's awful. At least when Ferrari releases a bike they have enough sense to get a real bike company to make it for them:


----------



## bwhite_4 (Aug 29, 2006)

nealric said:


> Wow- that's awful. At least when Ferrari releases a bike they have enough sense to get a real bike company to make it for them:


Ferrari doesn't F around. They use Colnago and Panerai for their "collabs". I'm sure there are a few other awesome brands they use.


----------



## mimason (Oct 7, 2006)

My dad actually has two of a previous version BMW mountain bikes. I gave him the raised eyebrow but what can I do? He is almost 70 and he can still ride so I guess I can't say much.


----------



## Morris Buttermaker (Jan 4, 2010)

Ken_Birchall said:


> A fool and his money are soon parted
> 
> http://smh.drive.com.au/motor-news/bmw-pushbike-brings-m-credentials-20100318-qh21.html
> 
> "Specifications include: Front Suspension, Suntour NRX-6000 Telescopic Fork, 75mm Travel & Integrated Mudguard Moutning, 24-speed derailleur system with Shimano Alivio Rapid Fire shifters, Shimano Alivio RD-MC410 rear derailleur, Shimano Alivio FD-M410 front derailleur, Shimano Alivio V-Brake BR-M421S, Rodi Airline Plus rims with 26"x 2.1" Continental City Contact tires. Bike includes kickstand, reflectors and bell. Complies with latest industry standards. Approximately 31 lbs. Available in two frame sizes: 18-inch frame (for riders 65"- 69" tall) or 20-inch frame (for riders 68"- 74" tall). Color: Carbon Blue (powder-coated)."



i bet right now, there's some guy in pleated khaki shorts, tucked in mauve polo shirt, brown leather belt, black socks and ray ban sun glasses happily riding one of these around block island or maybe the Hamptons.


----------



## Hank Stamper (Sep 9, 2009)

What marketing rocket surgeon came up with the term push-bike?


----------



## filtersweep (Feb 4, 2004)

I just received a BMW catalog in today's newspaper (crazy that they send full-color brochures in all the papers around here)--- and I saw a kid's BMW bike--- not too badly priced. The cool thing was a BMW memory stick--- looked just like a car key.


----------



## Ken_Birchall (Apr 21, 2004)

for the father who hates his children, the childrens BMW/X


----------



## rogger (Aug 19, 2005)

Hank Stamper said:


> What marketing rocket surgeon came up with the term push-bike?


The term is common in the UK, I guess there's some linguistic spill over between there and down under.


----------



## Hank Stamper (Sep 9, 2009)

rogger said:


> The term is common in the UK, I guess there's some linguistic spill over between there and down under.


Thanks for explaining, I had no idea.


----------



## Mr. Versatile (Nov 24, 2005)

I wonder if it handles as well as the M3?

I think the term "push bike" is common in Australia as well.


----------



## California L33 (Jan 20, 2006)

Mr. Versatile said:


> I wonder if it handles as well as the M3?
> 
> I think the term "push bike" is common in Australia as well.


That's it. Tell everyone you're waiting for the M-series. Edit: Oh, wait, that is the M-series  It's a shame what the economy has brought BMW down to.


----------



## waldo425 (Sep 22, 2008)

Wow, I think that is one ugly bike --- 


The Ferrari bike is awesome though.


----------



## frdfandc (Nov 27, 2007)

Cadillac has a bike store. At lease their upper end road bikes have decent frames and components.

http://www.cadillacbikestore.com/

http://www.abikestore.com/Merchant2...e=cadillac-ert2&Category_Code=&Store_Code=cbs


----------



## Mootsie (Feb 4, 2004)

Reminds me of this "classic" post.
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=180674&highlight=porsche


----------



## slowhand (Dec 3, 2008)

http://charlotte.craigslist.org/bik/1649080147.html


----------



## j-man (Sep 3, 2009)

its better than my gmc bike (which BTW it still keeps on rolling!)


----------



## georgewerr (Mar 4, 2009)

frdfandc said:


> Cadillac has a bike store. At lease their upper end road bikes have decent frames and components.
> 
> http://www.cadillacbikestore.com/
> 
> http://www.abikestore.com/Merchant2...e=cadillac-ert2&Category_Code=&Store_Code=cbs


the Cadillac road bike is 9 speed 105, how long has it been sense 105 was 9 speed and does anyone know who made this bike.

George


----------



## suprcivic (Apr 10, 2009)

for a company that makes some cool looking cars, it seems BMW couldn't tell a stylish bike if it skidded across their face


----------



## tindrum (Mar 5, 2008)

the bianchi-ducati collab is pretty cool...http://www.bianchiducati.com/900xr.html


----------



## Richard M (Jan 12, 2014)

nealric said:


> Wow- that's awful. At least when Ferrari releases a bike they have enough sense to get a real bike company to make it for them:


why is this awful? I just won a BMW cruise bike from a test drive event. Is this a cheap bike? Should I sell it and get a specialized bicycle??


----------



## Tachycardic (Mar 31, 2013)

The bike is a joke; not worthy of the M badge. And a 12 kilo 6-monther is huge.


----------



## aclinjury (Sep 12, 2011)

thread dregding.

but keep the BMW bicycle


----------



## Richard M (Jan 12, 2014)

aclinjury said:


> thread dregding.
> 
> but keep the BMW bicycle[/QUOTE
> 
> ...


----------



## AZ.MTNS (Jun 29, 2009)

Richard M said:


> aclinjury said:
> 
> 
> > thread dregding.
> ...


----------



## Richard M (Jan 12, 2014)

AZ.MTNS said:


> Richard M said:
> 
> 
> > Its not bad. Not great but not bad.
> ...


----------



## Richard M (Jan 12, 2014)

Also I walked over to a bike shop and they were quick to say a bicycle out of the box needs to be set up. Gears adjusted, lubed, forks adjusted. The coat is $65

Clearly I need to lock down the handles and the tries need air. But do I need to do anything else? Is $65 a reasonable price??


----------



## Yaxa (Nov 12, 2013)

I guess my opinion is not going to be a popular one but I think style-wise this BMW bike looks fantastic. Simple, slick style is not that common on modern day bicycles.


----------



## Duane Behrens (Nov 8, 2013)

Any bike that weighs in excess of 30 lbs. will not be ridden by anyone I know anytime soon.


----------



## RaptorTC (Jul 20, 2012)

I nearly spit out my coffee when I saw the price that BMW was asking for that thing on their website.

It'll work fine as a bike to cruise around town on. Putting any additional money into it for upgrades would be a total waste though. If I were you I'd keep it since it will be fine for city riding. I don't think trying to sell it would be that great because realistically you wouldn't be able to sell it for much at all, definitely not enough to fund a Rockhopper.


----------

